# Bass Anyone????



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

For all you audio/home theater enthusiasts such as myself I couldn't resist showing off my latest toy. That's our daughter sitting atop my new subwoofer, she's about 5 foot 2 and no her feet aren't touching the floor







I had a 10" sub but it just wasn't doing the job, I wanted my teeth to get rattled out of my head when I watch a good movie







. So enter the SVS PB-12 plus/2, 140 lbs of triple ported dual 12" aluminum downfiring drivers driven by a 900 watt amp. This thing rattles pictures on the wall 2 floors up in our bedrooms







.

Man I love this hobby


















Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Holy crap...that's a woofer.

I had to check this thread to see if it was about fish or speakers.









Randy


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

OK OK now my wanter officially hurts. Don't shake the fillings loose in your teeth.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

never seen a 140 lb sub in a home application before.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just glad you're not my neighbor!!






















Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Holy mackeral Mike
That is some woofer
I bet I could hear that thing here in Pa.









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice sub, Mike!









That ought to get the job done! I would love to hear U-571 or Master & Commander on that bad boy!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

So what's the story on rest of the system for all of us HT enthusiasts?









I'm sure it's just as cool!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Man, we've got one the size of an end table. I don't even want the DH to get a look at this!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Holy smokes Mike! That's the real deal right there


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> That ought to get the job done! I would love to hear U-571 or Master & Commander on that bad boy!


Haven't watched Master and Commander with the new sub yet, it's one of my favorites and that first battle sequence should be quite a treat. The depth charge scene in U571 is great. This sub is cabable of crazy sound pressure levels down to and below 20hz, things in the room shake and your pants literally start flapping







.

A sub like this you can't just plug it in and go, it takes some time to get it set up properly. I've spent quite a bit of time equalizing and calibrating so the frequency response is pretty flat down to about 16hz and then it starts to drop off from there. It sounds really good with music as well. The cool thing about it is it's made by a relatively small internet direct company in Ohio. When I was looking to buy one of the owners of the company was responding to my email questions, great customer service. Here's the link to the company if anybody's interested.

I don't have any current pics of the rest of my equipment, I'll take a few and post them.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Let's see... If I removed the lower street side bunk - next to the water heater - I have a space that is just about the right size for that bad boy. I could port it through the pass-thru storage and out the face of the carpeted shelf below the between the bunks wardrobe. Build a little cabinet up around it (to disguise the height), with a couple of drawers and the DW would 'never know it was there'







...

... until I cranked it up, of course!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Let's see... If I removed the lower street side bunk - next to the water heater - I have a space that is just about the right size for that bad boy. I could port it through the pass-thru storage and out the face of the carpeted shelf below the between the bunks wardrobe. Build a little cabinet up around it (to disguise the height), with a couple of drawers and the DW would 'never know it was there' ...
> 
> ... until I cranked it up, of course!


Now you're talking, movies for the whole campground, at least the sound anyway









Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I had to check this thread to see if it was about fish or speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same,. Randy. Where's the FISH!!!!?????



PDX_Doug said:


> Let's see... If I removed the lower street side bunk.....the DW would 'never know it was there' ...
> 
> ... until I cranked it up, of course!
> [snapback]129806[/snapback]​


You're not ever getting that Ferrari, are you?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> You're not ever getting that Ferrari, are you?


OK, that was really below the belt, Wolfie!








Here, I had this great day going...

Happy Trails (Yeah, right, who am I kidding?)
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

What? I can't hear you !!!


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

And I thought I was doing good with the Sony Dream sytem II. Time for another "mod".

Looks good
Dave

PS: Can I get a "one up" if I also installed the Sony Dream system in the TV? I highly recommend such for folks with toddlers and making long drives.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Funny how we read things...I soooo thought this was a fish post.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

won't that put you over the GVWR of the Outback?


















Happy camping!
- Roger.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

RLW7302 said:


> won't that put you over the GVWR of the Outback?


Maybe, but at that point... Who cares!








It actually might be wise to install one on the other side as well though... you know, to maintain balance!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> RLW7302 said:
> 
> 
> > won't that put you over the GVWR of the Outback?Â
> ...


Now you'll be lucky if she let's you have a VW Bug (man, that Ferrari is history!)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Now you'll be lucky if she let's you have a VW Bug (man, that Ferrari is history!)


I don't know, Wolfie?
As an alternative, the old Ferrari might not seem like that bad a deal!...


















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Now you'll be lucky if she let's you have a VW Bug (man, that Ferrari is history!)
> ...


Mike's Woofer would make that baby levitate!!!

(VERY pretty







and JUST the right color!!! )


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


It'd blow that little thing into the weeds
















That's a beautiful car

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

camping479 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Now THERE's an idea, Mike. Then it could become the roadster, it's always dreamed of being!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


You mean like this, Wolfie?



















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > camping479 said:
> ...


hmmmm - that's closer, she certainly looks happier now.....but it's too bad that back part is broke...got stuck, I guess...can't they fix it so it'll fold down right ? That's really tooo bad.....but its pretty anyway


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You mean like this, Wolfie?

















Happy Trals,
Doug
[snapback]131442[/snapback]​
But who parked it on the curb









Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow that is really Big, Take that camping and it won't matter How loud your Generator is


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice car...can it tow my Outback?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No, but it is the one thing that I could imagine replacing mine!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> No, but it is the one thing that I could imagine replacing mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna tell you Outback what you said...


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Now you'll be lucky if she let's you have a VW Bug (man, that Ferrari is history!)
> ...


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh pretty!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice car...can it tow my Outback?


No....but I am trying to figure out how to put the Miata IN the Outback! Figured that one out yet, Doug????


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Not yet, Wolfie (I'm working on it!)... But I know it would fit in the back of Steve's Raptor!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(Can you believe this thread actually started out about sub-woofers!)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Not yet, Wolfie (I'm working on it!)... But I know it would fit in the back of Steve's Raptor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah - but when C/479 jumped in to admire the car too....I figured it wasn't a "hijack" if the Topic Owner went with us.....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I like the C/479 monicker, very cool. Can't hijack a meaningless thread, it just meanders.

Mike


----------

